# question?????



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

How do i know if my rooster is doing his job...beside if i see him mounting them??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Crack open an eggs and check. A non firtile egg with have a little white/off white disc. A fertile egg will have a halo around the disc.


----------

